# Removing wrap



## Mudder02 (Aug 9, 2011)

Bought a fourwheeler and it has a camo wrap on it and was wanting to remove it. Any one know how to remove it?


----------



## Stogi (Feb 24, 2010)

I remember someone doing this a couple of years ago. If my memory serves me well I think they used Easyoff.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

We used to use a heat gun to get vinyl items off car body surfaces but the glue usualy stayed if you over heated it so go slow.


----------



## palumbo (Sep 29, 2010)

My is camo only I can tell you by the gas cap where I spill same gas when I went to wipe down the camo came off
I hope this help


----------



## abthis01 (Jun 7, 2011)

Need to get it warm so the adhesive(glue) will release from under the wrap material. In the hot sun and a heat gun worked for me in Florida...Goo Gone works great after the actual vinyl(wrap) is off to get the glue that is left over off. If its been on there for a couple of years it will be a tough job...ELBOW GREASE


----------



## Mudder02 (Aug 9, 2011)

Thank guys. Will they the heat gun


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

pressure washer works too.:bigok:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

yeah someone here has done it. I think there's a thread about it somewhere.


----------



## tx_brute_rider (Feb 18, 2011)

X2 on Pressurewasher... Peels honda camo I know that for a fact. Never will get camo myself, seems to be very delicate from what I've seen


----------

